# Capital Audiofest Starts This Friday, Features Awesome $12,000 System Giveaway



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The *Capital Audiofest* is the Mid Atlantic Region’s biggest, best, and only full-on audiophile Hi-Fi event. It’s a good one, folks, and every year it seems to get better. This year marks the event’s second year in Rockville, Maryland’s Hilton Hotel Twinbrook (which is conveniently located near the Twinbrook Metro station, placing it just minutes away from a plethora of restaurants and pubs in addition to the Capital Beltway and Route 270). If you live within decent shouting distance of the Baltimore-Washington Metro Area, then this is one show that you definitely need to clear the calendar for…nothing else like it exists in the Capital region.

*Last year’s show *was a total success, attracting an estimated 2,000 show attendees and loads of sweet sounding Two-Channel gear. The show’s environment and staff handling was also top-notch, giving attendees exactly what you’d expect from a premier event. This year, show organizer Gary Gill and team are expecting an even better environment, as the event will feature more large listen rooms and even more exhibitors, seminars, and live music.

This year’s list of exhibitors is packed with big names like KEF, Martin Logan, VPI, Legacy, and Border Patrol. In addition, several of my show favorites from 2015 (Classic Audio, GT Audio Works, and Daedalus Audio) are returning, all of which are more than worth the price of admission. Quite a few companies (including KEF, GT Audio Works, Martin Logan, VPI, and others) are debuting new gear.

In addition to hearing great gear, the Audiofest is also slated to offer three days of seminars in the hotel’s Washington Auditorium. There’s a great line-up of industry manufacturers, audio experts, and media professionals scheduled to discuss everything from current products, Hi-Res Audio, ripping vinyl, and hearing loss, to D.C.’s vibrant punk scene at the legendary Atlantis Club. 

Then there’s the little bonus of one absolutely killer Giveaway promotion. One lucky show attendee is going to win a complete system worth over $12,000. 

“We have had a tradition of giveaways at all of our previous shows; it’s always been a big crowd pleaser. After all who doesn’t like free stuff?” said event organizer Gary Gill. “But in the past it has been components and accessories; this year we’ll be giving away an entire system! This is no lightweight system either; it consists of top notch components from VPI, Alta Audio and complete connection suite from Luminous Audio.”

The full system will be on demo in Room 210 and includes the following components: 

VPI 299D LE Integrated Tube Amp ($4,000 MSRP)
Alta Audio Rhea Speaker System with stands ($4,750)
VPI Scout Jr Turntable with an Ortofon 2M Cartridge ($1800)
Luminous Audio Connection Package ($1800)

Show attendees can register to win the system in Room 210, but must be present during the contest drawing on Sunday afternoon (show close in the Atrium) to win. This all goes without mentioning a secondary Giveaway featuring Oppo’s outstanding HA-2 portable headphone amp!

This year’s event runs Friday July 8th through Sunday July 10th. I’ll be present and representing Home Theater Shack during the show’s Friday installment. If you have any product questions you’d like me to investigate, then leave questions below!

For more information (including tickets, special room rates, and a complete vendor list), click *here*.

_Image Credit: Capital Audiofest_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! I get the feeling that you are going to be the winner!!! I'm just saying!!! You better make sure you make the drawing!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone is going to get incredibly lucky!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good "HTS Giveaway" in the making! :whistling:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Really nice show this year at CAF...!


----------

